# Connecting Two Leisure batteries together



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I know it's probably been asked before.......

Two batteries same amp,make etc.

My question is...Can I use Quick release cables for the job, ie will they draw from both batteries equally & recharge fine ? or do I need something better.

Thanks.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Probably better off with proper battery clamps. Have used the quick release before on a caravan but found they can work loose.

Joe


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Ive fitted loads of them and never had any problems with them.
Kev

edit forgot to put this on try these www.zoomeroo.co.uk


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Me neither, should be OK Just make sure it is fully down on the post before closing it other wise it wont be tight as the posts are tapered.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

moblee said:


> My question is...Can I use Quick release cables for the job, ie will they draw from both batteries equally & recharge fine ? or do I need something better.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry, but I only see these devices as a quick get out for a temporary arrangement. For a permanently connected batteries use proper clamp connectors would be my advice.

C.


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Tell that to Citroen/Peugeot Clive - they are standard equipment on the C8/ and 807 starter battery - the battery box is under the driver's footwell


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Standard fit on Pug x250


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Loooks like its personal choice. When I fitted the second battery in my van recently I used traditional battery clamps and a good cable in between. 

I hope I do not have to remove either battery for some years and I know there is little chance of the nut and bolt that is on the clamp coming loose

stew


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I,m old school!
I have seen various variants of this clip method and many are only intended for applications where the battery is fitted for a few hours and taken away again. Many of them would be very hot after a few minutes use if the batteries were supporting say a 1500 watt inverter near max load. However some look more robust as shown above.

Just chose wisely.

C.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The sort of question to ask is what sort of current could you be passing through the terminal connections. Well my mains charger is rated at 17A if I put on all the loads in my van its less than 5A. If I were to charge at what I think is the safe rate C3/10 it would only be 20A.

So for me the quickfit terminal connections are fit for purpose. They cost £15 so don't compare with cheap rubbish. 

The traditional terminal style was developed for powering starter motors and being charger by alternators where you might be looking at 500A (for a short time) and 90A respectively.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I used them over 25yrs ago when I lodged in a caravan I bought just to work in Scotland. I had no hook up so took my leisure battery home every week to charge up. Never had a problem in 2 yrs of connecting/disconnecting every week. The only problem occurs if you don't make sure it is at the bottom of the terminal post (visual) before closing it. They are usually solid copper and an excellent contact surface area.


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep, I'm old school too Clive but need to accept sometimes that things change, often for the better or to make life easier. These PSA Group diesels are probably pulling over 400 amps on a cold start, so I reckon the clamps must be up to it.

Only problem I can see is when preventative maintenance isn't happing and the battery isn't checked at services and dirt/corrosion causes problems.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I've connected a 85 amp similar age battery to my other 85 amp,earthed & with a in-line fuse.

I've had it on hook-up today with no problems :!: 

What happens now though ?

Take Longer to charge?

Doubled my time off Hook-up?

Anything to keep a eye on?

Thanks


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

dandywhatsit, love that handle.

My background is in battery powered fork lift trucks etc, so 650 amps accelerating current from an 80 volt battery is typical for me on one of those airport baggage handling tractors. Even the little reach trucks pull about 350 amps at 48 volts. So I know how a bad connection soon manifests itself in sufficient heat to melt the terminal. But Its also correct that sprung clip connectors have improved massively and those shown in previous posts are just fine, even when one has that 2000 watt inverter running to power the microwave oven. 
But I still prefer a nut and bolt to provide the clamping pressure.

C.


----------

